# Meet location poll!



## Shifter

Ok then ladies, where do we want to have this meet?


----------



## dippy dee

I say manchester as it is one of the closest for us x


----------



## JayleighAnn

I'm not voting as I'm ok where ever it is xx


----------



## kirsten1985

I voted Leeds :)


----------



## Blob

Leeds its closer than the others :hissy:


----------



## purpledahlia

Leeds is closest for us scotlanders


----------



## Blob

Wooo seems ahead just now...who else is going ??


----------



## princessellie

i said manchester, leeds or liverpool, no offence to preston haha, i just didnt know if it was big station or not and i am NOT in the mood to be dragging prams up stairs pregnant!!

x


----------



## thelilbump

lol ellie u been there before!

Anyhow i voted for Manc, Lpool or P'ton :thumbup: Don't mind Leeds either it's just being on a train 2 hours either way with a little girl who has decided she isn't too keen on her pram anymore maybe a lil difficult :dohh:


----------



## Shifter

I voted Leeds or Manchester. Leeds is obviously very close to me - especially St Leonards Farm lol! But Manchester seems pretty easy by train.


----------



## princessellie

when have i been there? are u sure lol, i think u might be fibbing... :lol:

x


----------



## thelilbump

pregnant brain more like :haha: i don't tell fibbies :angelnot:

Remember last time i met you at the t station cafe with Alice? The 1 with the smelly subway? Thats Preston :laugh2:


----------



## Blob

Wooooo go Leeds...plus am loooving some of the shops there :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

who voted 'other' :laugh2:


----------



## Blob

:lol: Hmmmm...


----------



## kirsten1985

thelilbump said:


> who voted 'other' :laugh2:

:lol: I wondered too.

Sarah, what good shops do they have in Leeds? :happydance:


----------



## Blob

Well my cousin shops there all the time and she kept telling me while i was down there but we went to Notts instead cos its easier from Lincoln by train so i forget :rofl: But i whenever i was like ooooh like you necklace she kept saying yes sarah LEEDS so i'm going to get a list and TOTALLY make a weekend of it :rofl:

Iphone maps out and pin point each shop for maximum expenditure :rofl:


----------



## Blob

Yea i'm TOTALLY useless :dohh: 
BUT i will find out....though they are bound to be seriously expenisve as she has muchos pennies gun:)


----------



## princessellie

thelilbump said:


> pregnant brain more like :haha: i don't tell fibbies :angelnot:
> 
> Remember last time i met you at the t station cafe with Alice? The 1 with the smelly subway? Thats Preston :laugh2:

ohh right, well in that case i change my vote to any hahaha

x


----------



## mommyof3co

Dallas, TX, USA :) haha kidding, I didn't vote


----------



## princessellie

:lol:

nice try!!

x


----------



## Blob

:haha: Hmmm if only we had more money and could just make a holiday instead.


----------



## JayleighAnn

MO3C - I'll come to Dallas, I've always wanted to! lol

I think we should all meet at my house :D its nice and convenient for me, and it means that I can pee my neighbors off with LOADS of crying babies :smug: 

I've been L'pool loads and Manc once only to the Trafford Centre...Leeds could be a nice adventure lol


----------



## Blob

:rofl: That would be funny...but i would be scared :haha:


----------



## thelilbump

lol!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Don't be scared of my neighbours, their all on bail/suspended sentences so they wont do anything lmao


----------



## Blob

:rofl: I'm so sheltered trust me i got freaked out shopping in Nottingham :haha: I wont even go out in Glasgow...though not sure why people would :haha:


----------



## thelilbump

did we ever decide a date for this meet btw? Just if its leeds i might need to bring OH and make a weekend of it as it'll be too much travelling for one day, but that all depends on if he can get it off work.


----------



## Blob

Dont think we did :rofl: I think thats a DEF!!!

NOT WEEKEND OF 27th FEB!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:blush:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Awww but thats the day after my birrrrthhhhhdaayyy :happydance: I'll be a bit closer to all you oldies in age then lmao


----------



## thelilbump

:ignore:


----------



## Shifter

I don't think we'd decided a date.

Leeds has very good shopping, though it used to be better before they decided to turn the Corn Exchange into a food court :grr: It used to be this really cool indoor market with jewellery stalls etc and a mixture of designer and "alternative" clothing stores, plus Travelling Man for comics and ... the Condom Shop :rofl: But they needed to repair the roof so kicked everyone out and when they reopened it they just put a food court in and all the shops have stayed empty :( Anyway, I digress... the shopping is still very good.



thelilbump said:

> Just if its leeds i might need to bring OH and make a weekend of it as it'll be too much travelling for one day

Where in Lancs are you? The train from Manchester to Leeds takes less than an hour, driving is a bout the same I think.


----------



## thelilbump

the condom shop :rofl: 

Yea it takes me an hour to get to manchester on the train. It takes just short of 2 hours to get to leeds on the train from here but I have an hours walk to the t station on top of that so i just think that might be a bit much in one day with a toddler in tow who's just found her feet! I don't drive unfortunatly but it probably be much quicker by car :dohh:


----------



## Blob

TWO HOURS :sulk: I hate you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jayleigh you're only a year behind me :rofl: Though i swear i feel old now :(


----------



## thelilbump

lol i kno i did think that when i said it sorry. It's 3 hours really coz it's a really long trip to the t station and theres no easy way (apart from taxi) to get to it. Are you girls planning on staying over sarah?


----------



## Blob

Yea prob, but i would drive through the night no matter which day with Toddlers and such a long journey its by far the easiest option. I like to leave at like 3 or something :lol:

Also the next person who votes Manchester i'm going to come over and beat your ass :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

manchester, manchester, manchester!!! :smug:

:rofl:

x


----------



## thelilbump

manchessttaaaaa :laugh2:


----------



## princessellie

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

:rofl:


----------



## Blob

Nooooooooo :gun: :gun: 

:hissy: :hissy:


----------



## princessellie

:smug:

shouldnt challenge us

:rofl:

x


----------



## princessellie

:smug:

shouldnt challenge us

:rofl:

x


----------



## Blob

I hate you all :sulk:


----------



## Shifter

3 hours, fair enough then! Hmm, Leeds is 20 minute walk to local station and 20 minute train ride for me and St Leonards Farm is a 2 minute drive... sorry :blush:


----------



## princessellie

Blob said:


> I hate you all :sulk:

*whispers* you got the word wrong, its love!!

:rofl:

x


----------



## Blob

Shifter you're mean :lol:

Well Ellie i guess it must be love if i'm driving for bloody hours in the dead of night!! All i can say is the roads had better be open again i hate driving all the way down the stinky A1 up here it goes down to single lane and takes ages :hissy:


----------



## JayleighAnn

LMAO I still think it should change to Leicester :smug: nice n central for all you northerners :muaha:


----------



## Blob

Some of my family live there :lol: 

Has everyone voted now you think???? :smug:


----------



## purpledahlia

what about vici and sara??

manchester is soo far :( and scary


----------



## saraendepity

i havent voted yet :muaha:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Manchester :muaha:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Blob said:


> Some of my family live there :lol:
> 
> Has everyone voted now you think???? :smug:


I feel sorry for them :rofl: come visit them and see me :) lmao


----------



## Blob

WOMAN get a move on....unless you're pissing with me and just being CRRRUUUEEELLLL :hissy:

JayleighAnn shhhhhh.... anyhoo i have to say whats a few more miles when i've driven all that way :lol: I just know how to get to Leeds as i saw the Junction like 3 days ago.... :(


----------



## Blob

:haha: Well i think its near there :shrug: TBH only place i ever go is to my aunts house in Lincoln cos she's an AMAZING cook and has a house that like 4 families fit into so we can all see each other at birthdays and christmas :happydance:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Aww I have no idea. Either way it's gonna cost me £50+ for trains, and a good 2-3hour train journey with changes :dohh: I wish I could drive, or someone lived near me :(


----------



## thelilbump

i think left to vote theres Sara, Vici and what about Rachel C is she comin?


----------



## Blob

Damn you people get a move on :rofl: 

JayleighAnn if you were on my way i'd pick you up :hugs: But i think it would possibly defeat the point for me :( 

Also if anyone DOES need a lift down who i am passing let me know :thumbup: I SHOULD have 7 seats by then and so long as we can fit everything in :rofl:












SO LONG AS YOU VOTED LEEDS!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl:
Just kidding :)


----------



## JayleighAnn

If anyone is passing Leicester (I think your all northerners though dammit) feel free to pick me up :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

you can come pick us up if you like :haha:


----------



## JayleighAnn

I can't drive :( well I can....not passed my test and have no car though lmao


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Wrong side of the country if you were nearer the A1 i'd agree :rofl: Not that YOU need it you're bleeding close!!!

Plus if someone says that i'd agree cos im that shit at geography i keep having to google map :rofl:


----------



## Blob

See there are 4 of us in a 7 seater so one more and baby be ok.....(invest in roof rack..check)


----------



## purpledahlia

I wont have that much stuff tbh sarah cos her pram carrycot is quite small.. and the whole pram folds up small, way smaller than your monster buggy, you can take your quinny :D, 

leeds leeds leeds

were heading on a 5 hour journey.. you dont want us to crash from overtiredness do you?! :rofl:


----------



## JayleighAnn

LMAO Sarah, maybe we should just all come for a big long weekend at your farm and save you the driving? lol


----------



## Rachel_C

thelilbump said:


> i think left to vote theres Sara, Vici and what about Rachel C is she comin?

I'm going to try to come though not sure what my OH will say about me coming up from London on my own - he hasn't let me since Leyla was born :wacko: I'll be staying with my mum in Preston though. I probably won't have the car so will be going on the train. I'll hopefully get a lift to the station from my mum or sisters (whoever's free!) so if you need a lift, you're in Leyland aren't you? Not far from my mum so we could give you a lift if you have a car seat.


----------



## Blob

:rofl: That sounds like a far better idea :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

Rachel_C said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> i think left to vote theres Sara, Vici and what about Rachel C is she comin?
> 
> I'm going to try to come though not sure what my OH will say about me coming up from London on my own - he hasn't let me since Leyla was born :wacko: I'll be staying with my mum in Preston though. I probably won't have the car so will be going on the train. I'll hopefully get a lift to the station from my mum or sisters (whoever's free!) so if you need a lift, you're in Leyland aren't you? Not far from my mum so we could give you a lift if you have a car seat.Click to expand...

aww thanks :thumbup: It's not me that lives in leyland tho :nope: but at least we can be train buds :rofl:!


----------



## Shifter

This all sounds like it's coming together :thumbup:


----------



## purpledahlia

except........................ we need to set a date ;)


----------



## Rachel_C

thelilbump said:


> aww thanks :thumbup: It's not me that lives in leyland tho :nope: but at least we can be train buds :rofl:!

doh, are you in preston at all or am i going completely scatty?!


----------



## thelilbump

:haha:

Yea i do, unfortunatly :blush:


----------



## sugarpuff

Rachel_C said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> aww thanks :thumbup: It's not me that lives in leyland tho :nope: but at least we can be train buds :rofl:!
> 
> doh, are you in preston at all or am i going completely scatty?!Click to expand...

i'm in leyland, but as i have not yet popped out my fluff baby-to-be yet, i think it's a bit premature me coming along for the meet, booo.. :(


----------



## thelilbump

sugarpuff come! you'll be more than welcome, the more the merrier :flower:

besides, we'll all get to coo at the newborn :laugh2:


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Tho question is whether YOU would want to come with a brand new bubba :lol:


----------



## sugarpuff

Blob said:


> :rofl: Tho question is whether YOU would want to come with a brand new bubba :lol:

very true - i expect i'll be a zombie during feb/march :haha:


----------



## thelilbump

ignore Sarah, she's just scared you'll vote manchester :rofl:


:tease: :muaha:


----------



## Rachel_C

thelilbump said:


> :haha:
> 
> Yea i do, unfortunatly :blush:

Nothing wrong with Preston! I used to think it was manky but since moving away I've found a whole new appreciation for it :thumbup:

If you do need a lift though, let me know cos I don't mind coming to get you as long as you don't live like 10 miles away!


----------



## princessellie

you have to come sugarpuff!

vote manchester

:rofl:

x


----------



## Blob

Hmprh fine well i'm not going then :sulk:


----------



## Blob

Though would be so cuuute for you to go....Ava will have gotten big and boring by then eh Claire :rofl:

:kiss:


----------



## purpledahlia

LLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDSSSSSSS,

Ava will be 2 months ish! so hopefully into her fluff if i ever get my bum in gear and buy some more! i need to wait for money to come thru!


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl:


----------



## Shifter

No no no! I must not be allowed anywhere near any newborns or my broodiness will take over and there will be no hope for DH!

Kidding. Anyone with tiny babies is more than welcome.


----------



## kirsten1985

Holly I wonder if anyone would notice us sneaking off with a tiny baby up our jumpers?! Sounds like a plan to me. :D


----------



## sugarpuff

should i be concerned about the safety of my unborn child ...? :shock:


----------



## Blob

I'd have to say.....YES!!! :bunny: (ok i just like the bunny?)


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl: 


and aww i didn't mean it like that about Ava, she'll be didy and gorgeous!


----------



## kirsten1985

:rofl:


----------



## Blob

:lol: I think it was more me being mean :tease:


----------



## purpledahlia

whaaaat.. i never thought anyone was mean.. ? im confuzzled

anyways if she keeps growing like she is she will be taller than me in 2 months! :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

:rofl: bless her!

x


----------



## Shifter

:rofl:

Nah, I'm not a baby snatcher... I'll just return home and jump DH's bones! Only one way to make our own!


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Blob

:rofl: :rofl: 

Claire you talk butts she's teeny tiny :hugs: We can compare her at baby group on thurs :rofl:

No i wasnt really being mean, i llooooove baby Ava :cloud9:


----------



## purpledahlia

shes ten pounds 11 and shes only 19 days! chubber has gained so much!


----------



## thelilbump

awww!


----------



## Blob

Claire Tabs was over 10lb at 3 weeks and she was 7lb at birth and put on OVER ONE KILO in week 5-6 soooooooo i think Ava is growing pretty perfect :clou9: 
(by nearly 5 weeks she was 12lb) So dont worry...plus the babies at BG are teeny tiny i think...


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah, shes also FF and they put on faster at first i think than BF, apart from tabs :rofl: 

we have tall babies sarah! haha!


----------

